# Morley Bros, Austin, Tx and St Louis



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Oct 26, 2008)

Does anyone have any history about the Morley Bros, Austin, Tx and St Louis, Mo.


----------



## webe992 (Jul 1, 2020)

From https://www.bottlepickers.com/bottle_articles81.htm

The Morley brothers started their wholesale and retail drug house in Austin, Texas located at 206 East Street in 1874. W. J. lived in St. Louis and managed the house and laboratory and S. K. continued in the Austin business. Both man were from Indiana.

In 1874 W. J. Morley established the Morley Drug Co. which was located at 207 Pecan Street in St Louis. A couple years later S. K. Morley brother of W. J. Morley would join him in the business. The company would relocated again a few years later to a Victorian style brick building bearing the companies name and date established. The address now would be 209 6th Street still in St. Louis.


----------



## webe992 (Jul 1, 2020)

A plaque from the building in Austin


----------



## webe992 (Jan 14, 2021)

I thought this would be a good thread to expand on.  I live in Central Texas and collect Austin bottles including the Morley Bros who had a shop in Austin and St. Louis.  I'm always interested in seeing what is all out there and expanding my collection.  I recently acquired the paperwork below which shows a list of the products sold by the Morley Bros.  I will add photos of the Morley's I have as well as the ones I know exist.  Feel free to share your items too!


----------



## webe992 (Jan 14, 2021)

Morley's Liver and Kidney Cordial


----------



## webe992 (Jan 14, 2021)

MORLEY'S T-X-S TONIC CORDIAL


----------



## webe992 (Jan 14, 2021)

MORLEY'S IMPROVED HAIR RESTORER front and back W/ Box. Back of bottle is embossed "MORLEY'S HAIR RESTORER"


----------



## webe992 (Jan 14, 2021)

Two different sizes  ~6 3/4", ~10 1/4"  "MORLEY BROS DRUGGISTS AUSTIN TEXAS".  I've seen other variations of the larger bottle.


----------



## webe992 (Jan 14, 2021)

Small Clear version of the "Morley Bros Austin Texas" ~3 1/2"


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 14, 2021)

One letter change in the name and this would have been perfect.


----------



## webe992 (Jan 14, 2021)

This Blackberry Balsam from the Morley Bro's has the original label, though stained. Might be hard to tell because it still has some contents but the bottle itself it aqua in color.


----------



## webe992 (Jan 14, 2021)

The last of the Morley's in my collection, for now, is the T-X-S Hair Tonic.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 15, 2021)

Awesome-thanks for sharing these!  Did your brother show you the piece of the Wonderful Eight bottle I dug our last dig?  I think he took it home.


----------



## webe992 (Jan 15, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Awesome-thanks for sharing these!  Did your brother show you the piece of the Wonderful Eight bottle I dug our last dig?  I think he took it home.


Yes he did. I'm glad he kept it!  It will make a good place holder until I can find a whole example.


----------

